# Bounced Cheque - Police Process?



## JamesC123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Howdy all,

So long story short, I sold a car for AED 15,000 and stupidly accepted a cheque for AED 1,500 and three cheques for AED 4,500.

The AED 1,500 cheque cleared fine but the first AED 4,500 has bounced.

I have copies of the guys ID and passport etc. He is a Pakistani fellow who has lived here for about seven years and is now not responding to my contact.

Does anyone have experience about what I should do. In the first instance do I go to the police? Or can the bank keep trying to debit the funds?

Cheers

James

P.S. Yes, I realise it was a stupid move to accept post-dated cheques.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

If he's not responding, You should immediately file a police complaint. Have you registered the car in his name by going to the RTA and doing the transfer? If not, I would file a stolen car report, but check with the Police on that.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Has the bank actually returned the bounced cheque? If so, take that and all his details to the police and open a case. Get there very early and take a good book, you'll be waiting a while. Once the case has been opened, nothing will happen other than a block put on that passport. If he wants to use it again, he'll have to go to the police who will intermediate a deal between you both. 

You'll have to submit the other cheques to your bank anyway and repeat the process.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just to add if the other two bounce, file a case at different police stations, that will make huge grief (rightly so) for the guy.


----------



## JamesC123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. Yes, the bank called me and asked me to come and pick up the cheque, so I'll do this today.

And yes the car has been transferred to his name at the RTA.

He has stopped responding to me now. If he had been reasonable I wouldn't get the Police involved but I guess I have no other option. The law is there, he knows it and he hasn't made any effort to rectify the situation.

Will be interesting to see if he is still in the country.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

If you have his passport, he will surely get a ban on it. But, do you have any document that says you received cheques as a payment to the car? How will you prove that those cheques are for the payment of the car? If he's a criminal which seems to be the case (as he transferred the car on his name too), he will simply deny giving you the cheques and say he gave you cash.?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Well.... a bounced cheque is a bounced cheque. that is all enough to get that guy to come to the police and justify.

Its all about getting hold of him.


----------

